# Swype



## h0twh3els (Aug 20, 2011)

Anyone else get a message saying an update for swype was ready vist beta.swype.com for details? I did, But my swype isn't working... Anyone else?


----------



## h0twh3els (Aug 20, 2011)

Shoot, mod move this please!


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved.


----------



## Justblazeitup (Aug 15, 2011)

I also received this message. Immediately after getting it, swype no longer works.

edit: uninstall with titanium backup then reinstall using Swype updater


----------

